# Trio Los Diesels



## cucujo (Mar 23, 2014)

I’ve been asked to sell two diesel engines and a “Caddy” truck (with engine).

The two engines were pulled from Dashers; a 1979 and a 1980. These are 1.5s. I’ve seldom seen these for sale on the web. You folks know the scoop! Your useful comments would be appreciated. . . .the not so useful . . I will suffer – and enjoy. 

The seller is a mechanic and these engines were pulled from his personal cars.

The 1981 Caddy truck was a “project truck” that never got off the ground. He says the engine is a 1.5 but I thought the 1.5 was replaced with a 1.6 by 1981?

I’ve not inspected, detected or taken any notes or 8x10 glossy photos. I just know the general bits and trying to find out if I’m on the “Group VW” bench or headed down the wrong road.

Just trying to get some idea of their values from your feedback. 

Cheers from Napa


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

The 1.5 diesel engines are pretty anemic power plants. Unless someone is doing a stock restoration on one of these things I don't know that the engines are worth much. The Caddy is gold. For some reason these are ridiculously high in price. I sold an 1981 Caddy a few years ago for $1000. It was a solid body, but the engine was all disassembled. A little bummed that I sold it. You'll probably be able to get a good price for it since you're located in California.


----------

